

Sleep Blaster for iPhone wakes you up when you reach your destination - danishkhan
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/06/13/sleep-blaster-for-iphone-wakes-you-up-when-you-reach-your-destin/

======
koeselitz
This is great. It'll come in particularly handy when I'm driving to work every
morning, as the commute is quite long.

~~~
stretchwithme
hopefully you don't need it to actually wake you up while driving :-)

~~~
koeselitz
(j/k)

